# +30 Zm Verzauberung inaktiv?



## Philtaylor (21. Januar 2010)

Moin@all,

braücht mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Ich will mir nen Priester Twink hochziehen.

Da hab ich mir auf den Acc. gebundenen Stab +30 Zaubermacht drauchmachen lassen. (Die is ja nicht Stufengebunden)
Der Wert meiner ZM wird im Charfenster auch richtig angezeigt. (Also +40 statt +5 ohne den Stab. Der Stab hat auf lvl 6 +5Zm)

Leider ändern sich die Schadens/Heilzahlen nicht dementsprechend :-(

Göttliche Pein: ca. 30-35 Dmg ohne Stab
                    	ca. 32-38     	mit Stab

an was kann das liegen?

Ich danke im voraus.

mfg

Phil


----------



## Laberede (25. Januar 2010)

Philtaylor schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir auf den Acc. gebundenen Stab +30 Zaubermacht drauchmachen lassen. (Die is ja nicht Stufengebunden)



Wo bitte gibts denn diese VZ ??


----------



## ipercoop (25. Januar 2010)

Zaubermacht skaliert mit der Länger der Zauber und im Low-Level Bereich wird die auch nicht richtig angerechnet , sonst kannst dir ja nen Lvl 1 Char machen und mit VZeren zu bomben das er dann 500 Schaden macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (26. Januar 2010)

eigl unfäir gegenüber castern, da melees mit kreufahrer auf zb lvl 1 mal derbe abgehen und alles 2hitten


----------



## Philtaylor (1. Februar 2010)

Laberede schrieb:


> Wo bitte gibts denn diese VZ ??




Das is ne Classic Vz. also vor BC http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38877
(Die guten alten 60er Zeiten^^) 
Die Vz ist nicht Stufengebunden und kann daher ab Lvl 1 verwendet werden.

Wahrscheinlich ists wirklich so, dass die Zauber schlecht skalieren :-(


----------



## 1Harrizona (17. März 2010)

also wenn ich mit meinem heilschmain die welle der heilung (rang 1) caste, kommt immer was zwischen 65 und 85 raus... also ich denk einfach, die ersten paar ränge skalieren nicht richtig mit zm.


----------



## Alvyn (24. März 2010)

die Lösung lautet 22INT enchant

rezept dropt auch in mc (geschmolzener kern für die nicht pre bc spieler)


----------



## cap chaos (30. März 2010)

moin zusammen,

ich muss die aussage bezüglich der 22 int verzauberung korrgieren.

diese verzauberung ist kein drop sondern eine rufbelohnung der classic fraktion "Thoriumbruderschaft",
ich glaube mich zu erinnern das man aber wohlwollend die formel in der black rock kneipe kaufen/lernen kann.
falls ihr euch diese verzauberung noch abholen wollt kann ich nur lava-und feuerkern farmen in MC empfehlen,
die droppen mittlerweile bei fast jedem trash mob.


Gruß

Cap


----------

